# Alternator wires



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hey guys quick question for you. On the two alternator wires coming off of the motor on a teryx the two pig tails are identical. Does it matter which one goes where? Also I can't find where oil pressure wire plugs in on the harness in the machine. Any help is appreciated. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm not 100% but I'm pretty sure the alternator connections can go back either way. When I put the motor back into my Brute I know my oil pressure wire connection was tied into the same part of the harness where the alternator wire pigtails where


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Ok cool. I saw an extra wire there but had a different color wire than one coming off of the oil sender. I'll try it and see 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

Already found out where the oil pressure wire goes?


----------

